# residency



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Hello,

Please can you tell me this...I am going to have to buy health insurance to enable me to apply for residency, (I'm 60yrs) when I've got my residency I intend to cancel my health policy which can only be done after a year, my question is...would I be in any sort of trouble if I do cancel my policy?, how would anyone know I no longer have private health care? and could I just nip back to the U.K. if I have any serious issues?
currently I am very healthy and do not take any medication, I always eat healthily and exercise, private health care seems like a total waste of a lot of money.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

explayboybunny said:


> Hello,
> Please can you tell me this...I am going to have to buy health insurance to enable me to apply for residency, (I'm 60yrs) when I've got my residency I intend to cancel my health policy which can only be done after a year, my question is...would I be in any sort of trouble if I do cancel my policy?, how would anyone know I no longer have private health care? and could I just nip back to the U.K. if I have any serious issues?
> currently I am very healthy and do not take any medication, I always eat healthily and exercise, private health care seems like a total waste of a lot of money.


Having no healthcare because you are currently healthy is a huge risk. It's like having no car insurance because you're a safe driver.

You could not nip home and use the NHS. The NHS is not a service for UK citizens, it's for people who live in the UK.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

still no answer really, I'm trying to save myself money, please don't sound so offended.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

There would be no LEGAL problem if you want to cancel your private health care after a year. For that matter, you could cancel it the day after you get your residency. In a similar vein, you have to prove that you have enough money in a Spanish bank account, but there's nothing stopping you from sending it back home the day after you get your residency. But from a HEALTH and FINANCIAL point of view, it might not be the wisest choice to leave yourself without health insurance in Spain. Illnesses and accidents don't always come on slowly. You could, for example, wake up one morning with appendicitis, or fall down and break a hip -- in which case it would be pretty hard to nip home and use the NHS. You may be healthy now, but once you turn 60 life has a way of handing you surprises - not all of them good ones. I'm all for saving money, but it seems like the downside risks of doing it this way are just too great.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

What your considering would appear to be extremely risky.If you became seriously ill to the point where you could not just nip back to the UK for treatment,have you allocated the considerable financial resources that would be required to fund your health care.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not a gambler but if you look at it in those terms what have we got:
If you win you save a few hundred, if you lose you could be in hock for 50k, 100k or even more (it doesn't take much to rack up silly money in uninsured healthcare)

If, god forbid, the brown sticky stuff did hit the silver twirly thing (and it may well not be your fault at all) then your life could be financially ruined.

Considering the figures above there's not many that would take that bet on but I wish you luck if you do.



Doggy


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Not that many years ago my husband was fit and healthy and the last person one would expect to have serious health problems.

Now he has chronic anaemia, emphysema and early stages of dementia. Luckily as a pensioner he is covered by the Spanish health care system. If he were not we would not be able to afford his healthcare which include €15 a day for Ensure protein supplement and €500 a month for his weekly injections.

Don't assume that just because you are fit and healthy today the same will be true in a couple of years time.

Save money on other things but not on healthcare.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

ExpatWannabee said:


> There would be no LEGAL problem if you want to cancel your private health care after a year. For that matter, you could cancel it the day after you get your residency.



Actually this isn't true. Although you may pay for your health insurance on a monthly basis, you sign on for an annual policy.

To cancel the insurance for the _following_ year, you have to give the insurance company two month's notice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

explayboybunny said:


> still no answer really, I'm trying to save myself money, please don't sound so offended.


It would only cause you a problem if you were taken ill or had a serious accident & couldn't pay upfront for any healthcare you needed. You would receive emergency treatment if it was say, a car accident - but you'd have to pay for it.

Spain wouldn't pick up the bill, & neither could you pop back to the UK for healthcare - as a resident of Spain, you'd have no right to healthcare in the UK. 

As a guide to costs - I know someone who was charged 150€ just to see a doctor in our local state ambulatorio /24/7 clinic. They had no health insurance, no right to Spanish healthcare, & had to pay upfront.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Daft dumb and irresponsible


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't some of the provinces offer un convenio especial where one pays a set amount per month which does increase after 65?
My husband's situation was very similar to Dunworkin's husband. Fit as a fiddle until 61 and then downhill slowly at the beginning and then speeded up.
I do know 80 year olds who are still very active and good luck to them.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have to agree with all those who've said that it just isn't worth the risk of cancelling private health cover and leaving yourself without recourse to medical treatment you'd have to pay upfront for.

When we moved here I was 50 and like yourself, in perfect health. I hadn't needed to consult a doctor for anything other than routine screening for years in the UK, nor had I had a day off work for illness for at least 3 years.

At that time we could still get S1 forms from the UK to cover our healthcare here for the first 2 years, which we did and neither of us needed any treatment during that time. After the 2 years were up (well actually a few months before, because private health policies have waiting periods before you are covered for various types of treatment) we did take out private health insurance. 

Only about 18 months later something suspicious showed up on a mammogram and I ended up having to have a biopsy and subsequent lumpectomy in hospital. It wasn't cancer, thank goodness, but it could well have been, and without health cover I could have been in a really serious situation. Last year, during routinie screening which my private health policy provides, I was diagnosed as having a faulty heart valve which is a degenerative condition and already moderate/severe, although I had no symptoms whatsoever and I still don't, in fact I am still exercising as much as ever (which is a lot). It will require a heart valve replacement operation eventually, although not for some years yet I hope. I am still only (only!) 59 so all of this has happened in the space of 7 years after me priding myself on being so fit and healthy and doing all the right things to look after my health.

We really never know what is around the corner, and as you are not a UK pensioner, no you would not be entitled just to pop back to the UK for NHS treatment even if the practicalities of the situation allowed for that - as others have said, if you had a serious accident, for example, that would be a non starter.

Our private health cover started off costing us €40 per month and now costs us €60 a month each although my husband is now over 65 and we do now have Spanish state healthcare, we have still kept the private cover on largely in case something should befall either of us for which there would be a long waiting list in the Spanish system. For peace of mind, I would rather economise on other things than run the risk of being without health cover, saving that amount of money just isn't worth it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought there was nothing wrong with me until I had a routine checkup and found I had serious cardio problems. My healthy and fit partner developed melanomas.
Luckily we were entitled to 'free' health care and we have had superb and comprehensive care and afaik are more or less recovered although we get regular hospital checkups.
All this was unexpected and would have cost €000s . 
You never know what's around the corner indeed.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Ex-PBB,

I am guessing the others have covered things pretty well and clearly. In my travels, I regularly come across those who do so without appropriate medical cover. Some never have a problem but for those who do, it can prove a life changing decision, for them and supporting families. 

Most people live their dream, in some way by making the odd sacrifice or two but health provision, is one that you should ring fence. 

Stay safe, stay healthy but live with passion 

:ranger:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I would def always take med ins for peace of mind.

Granted it won cover my upcoming cosmetic surgery -but for accidents, ills, God knows what it's sheer madness to risk it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well I would def always take med ins for peace of mind.
> 
> Granted it won cover my upcoming cosmetic surgery -but for accidents, ills, God knows what it's sheer madness to risk it


Would it be too intrusive to enquire as to which part of your anatomy the cosmetic surgery will be applied?


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Good morning all, I've been doing some research on this subject and spoke with DWP regarding S1 and the implications of returning to Britain.

To get back into the NHS system you need to show residency in the UK. Reversing the process doesn't take long, as long as you have that.

To 'pop over' you can use the EHIC card but in an emergency, not sure I personally could cope with stress of a health issue, travel and finding a doctor or hospital to deal with concerns in double-quick time.

There's a link below for guidance:

As a British pensioner with a SIP activated by an S1, your are entitled to full access to healthcare in the UK. These rules came into effect in April this year. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...tions_2015.pdf

chapter 6.3 
Quote:

Regulation 13 – UK state pensioners resident in the EEA
: UK state pensioners 
who are resident in another EEA member state are exempt from charge for all NHS 
hospital treatment, including elective treatment, provided that they have registered an S1 
document in that member state. See Chapter 9 for more about this exemption. 
also this https://www.gov.uk/government/news/n...ns-to-nhs-care

The key to all of this would appear to be receipt of an S1 card and SIPP from Spain and I don't think either of these would facilitate 'popping over.'

Not sure if the original post(er) wants to do that or can, if not in receipt of a UK state pension.

I personally can and do gamble on things, but never health.

Cheers,
N.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies and excellent advice, I have decided not to risk being uninsured and to continue with my health policy, I'll cut back on other stuff.
Pam xx


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Great decision :thumb:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

explayboybunny said:


> Thank you for all your replies and excellent advice, I have decided not to risk being uninsured and to continue with my health policy, I'll cut back on other stuff.
> Pam xx


Wise decision


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Would it be too intrusive to enquire as to which part of your anatomy the cosmetic surgery will be applied?



Well since you ask Mary, I have decided I would prefer my manhood at 14"- instead of this bloody big thing!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

explayboybunny said:


> Thank you for all your replies and excellent advice, I have decided not to risk being uninsured and to continue with my health policy, I'll cut back on other stuff.
> Pam xx


Very wise. You could, after having the private cover for at least one year, investigate whether it would be cheaper for you to pay into the Convenio Especial which is currently €60 per month for someone aged under 65. Neither private insurance nor the Convenio Especial covers the cost of medication so you would still need to pay 100% of the cost of any prescriptions you might need. However, private health insurance premiums go up every year (whether you make a claim or not) and so far the cost of the Convenio Especial hasn't increased since it was introduced (however of course that can't be guaranteed not to rise in the future), so depending on how much your private premiums are to start with, after a few years you might be better off in the Convenio Especial.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

explayboybunny said:


> Hello, Please can you tell me this...I am going to have to buy health insurance to enable me to apply for residency, (I'm 60yrs) when I've got my residency I intend to cancel my health policy which can only be done after a year, my question is...would I be in any sort of trouble if I do cancel my policy?, how would anyone know I no longer have private health care? and could I just nip back to the U.K. if I have any serious issues? currently I am very healthy and do not take any medication, I always eat healthily and exercise, private health care seems like a total waste of a lot of money.


After a year's documented residence you will qualify for Convenio Especial or (buying into the Spanish healthcare) for around 57 € a month till 65 then it is 160 a month. You must have some type of health insurance to live here. I was extremely healthy and actively pursuing cycling, hiking, and downhill skiing until May of this year when my back finally gave in to many ladder falls and cycling accidents and I had trouble walking. One never knows when stuff like this will hit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NiesaK said:


> Good morning all, I've been doing some research on this subject and spoke with DWP regarding S1 and the implications of returning to Britain.
> 
> To get back into the NHS system you need to show residency in the UK. Reversing the process doesn't take long, as long as you have that.
> 
> ...


*April last year  * - & it does actually facilitate 'popping over for healthcare' for a UK citizen in receipt of a state pension

None of that applies to the OP though, because she doesn't yet get a state pension from the UK, as you suspected


----------

